# Feeding goats evergreen/ pine trees



## cjhubbs (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Again,
So I was wondering if it was a bad decision to let my pregnant goat forage in the woods behind my house, for the past two days. At the moment the woods is dominated by evergreen and pine trees. I have just finished reading a few articles which talked about the link of abortions in goats to the consumption of evergreen trees and most especially pine needles. I was wondering if I should really be worried about my goats aborting or if I am just over reacting? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

My goats eat them all the time and are fine. Goats have been living for thousands of years in the wild and I'm SURE they ate evergreen trees. Put them out there and let them get some forage. They will thank you for it.  Really though, it can only be good for them to get some forage this time of year. 

I think that if they ate a TON of it then they would have issues. That's like that on alot of the poisonous plants lists for goats. The list it as poisonous but it's only dangerous if they have a whole lot of it.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad someone else said it was okay too. I knew it was other than a certain type of pine. I cut pine and ceder saplings for my goats and toss them in their pen for browse. They love them. Pine is also a natural dewormer.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 31, 2013)

Its *ponderosa pine* that is supposed to be a problem for pregnant goats. I think they really have to eat a lot of it though. I'm still going to be careful with pregnant girls.


----------



## cjhubbs (Jan 31, 2013)

Phew, thanks so much for the help! I will definitley keep a close eye on my goat but its good to know she whould be okay. I never new pine was a natural dewormer I guess that could be why I have never really had a problem with worms...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

My goats live in the woods nearly 100% of the time. We have tons of pine here. They eat pine leave, evergreen leaves (yes I know pine is an evergreen. Talking other types  ) and bark all the time. They eat the bark from the trees all the time. Nearly all the pines here have a different color bark 6' and under from them eating the outside layer of it. My buck and best doe have never been wormed and my other two only once since I've had them.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 31, 2013)

when I cut the evergreen browse for my goats they'll strip the bark from the branches as well. I actually need to clean out all the bare branches in their lot this weekend. My wethers love to scratch their heads and horns on the branches too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

Moses destroys trees by doing that. He really goes after them and actually kills trees.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 31, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Moses destroys trees by doing that. He really goes after them and actually kills trees.


Blackjack and Bob can find a twig sticking out of the ground and start butting it!  Both of them have been going at each other a lot lately. Figuring it's just their age. That may be changed this year if one of them gets sold. Still debating on all that. :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 31, 2013)

Moses is back with the bucks and they've been fighting. Play fighting though. So funny because he has big horns and is so much larger than the other guys but he still plays with them. And boy can they play rough. Will love to fight with him and you can hear the crack from way away. Crazy goats. btw the crack of horns is the best sound in the world. When two goat get a good hit on each other. Brings a smile to my face. Wonderful sound. Love horns!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 31, 2013)

Yews are another toxic evergreen in that are common in a lot of people's landscaping.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, yew are toxic!!!!!  also stay away from cyprus and any ornamental pine!  My goats love love love white pine.. eat that like candy!!!  and despite how jaggy and sharp I think blue spruce are, well they devoured to stately trees from ground to about 4 feet up... oops.. sorry next house owners!!!!   I miss my old place as it was surrounded by forest of white pine and several spruce.. never ever never had a worm problem!!!!


----------



## Capricornucopia (Feb 1, 2013)

How timely! I was just reading some (conflicting at  times) information on this very subject! My acreage has a good many pines (no cedars  ) and I was curious as to the forage potential of my woods and undergrowth. From the majority of what I've seen, potential problems only arise when pregnant does consume large portions, due to increased abortion risk. Since I have loads of pines, any more input on this topic is greatly appreciated!


----------

